# Deputy Sheriff Clifton Taylor



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Deputy Sheriff Clifton Taylor



*Johnson County Sheriff's Office
Texas*
End of Watch: Saturday, April 23, 2011
Biographical Info
*Age:* 31
*Tour of Duty:* 3 years
*Badge Number:* Not available
Incident Details
*Cause of Death:* Gunfire
*Date of Incident:* Saturday, April 23, 2011
*Weapon Used:* Gun; Unknown type
*Suspect Info:* Shot and killed
Deputy Clifton Taylor was shot and killed when he and other deputies responded to a domestic disturbance involving near Venus shortly after 4 pm.

Upon arriving at the scene the deputies being searching for the male subject. Deputy Taylor was shot as he opened the door to a shed located nearby. The other deputies returned fire and killed the suspect.

Deputy Taylor was transported to a local hospital where he succumbed to his wounds.

Deputy Taylor had served with the Johnson County Sheriff's Office for three years. He is survived by his fiancee.

Agency Contact Information
Johnson County Sheriff's Office
1102 E. Kilpatrick
Cleburne, TX 76031

Phone: (817) 556-6060

_*Please contact the Johnson County Sheriff's Office for funeral arrangements or for survivor benefit fund information.*_


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

Rest in Peace Deputy Taylor.


----------



## DEI8 (Jan 20, 2006)

Rest in Peace


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

RIP Deputy


----------



## officerbob (Mar 20, 2011)

Rest in peace Deputy Taylor


----------



## grn3charlie (Jul 18, 2005)

RIP Deputy Taylor


----------



## ShmitDiesel (May 21, 2010)

RIP


----------

